# Kaizer 18 months Looking good home



## bradco (Jun 13, 2011)

Please move if this is in the wrong place and I apologize; Unfortunately the D... word is happenng and need top find good home for my baby, he is 18 months old AKC registered with Grandparents of German Blood and Championship lines, this is not something I do lightly as it is weighing heavy on my Heart but I work in New York and live in Connecticut and am unable to give him the attention and time he needs, please no serial Breeders, I am looking for Family he would be welcome in, he has always been house traing sleeps outside of his crate but has no problem going in when told to, has basic training knows Sit, Down, Stay Come etc, but unfortunatley he also has a little hunter in him so he does not like squirrels which have rerouted around my yard since he has caught a couple, and birds also. Removed sale item - ADMIN.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Try calling the German Shepherd Rescue of New England, Inc owner surrender number. Even if not they have a ton of great information on their website on how to place your dog.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Does your breeder have first right of refusal? If not please neuter him to avoid a backyard breeder snatching him up.


----------



## bradco (Jun 13, 2011)

Also forgot to mention, he is up to date with all shots since 7 weeks old, last ones beginning of October, Rabies Booster, Test for Heartworms etc, have all records for new owner.




bradco said:


> Please move if this is in the wrong place and I apologize; Unfortunately the D... word is happenng and need top find good home for my baby, he is 18 months old AKC registered with Grandparents of German Blood and Championship lines, this is not something I do lightly as it is weighing heavy on my Heart but I work in New York and live in Connecticut and am unable to give him the attention and time he needs, please no serial Breeders, I am looking for Family he would be welcome in, he has always been house traing sleeps outside of his crate but has no problem going in when told to, has basic training knows Sit, Down, Stay Come etc, but unfortunatley he also has a little hunter in him so he does not like squirrels which have rerouted around my yard since he has caught a couple, and birds also. Removed sale item - ADMIN.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

He is a very handsome guy!


----------



## bradco (Jun 13, 2011)

Will look into the resue place, also Breeder where I purchased did not specify anything when I got him, actually as it has been bothering me to do this, I did not even think of contacting him, I will give that a try.


----------



## bradco (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks, yes I also think so he is a Looker, and very personable.



Jax08 said:


> He is a very handsome guy!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

what is the D word?


----------



## GermanShepherds6800 (Apr 24, 2011)

I am guessing divorce?

Good luck with the dog and I am sorry. It is difficult to find a home to go to with german shepherds and thank you for making sure he is cared for.


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

bradco, you have a PM from me.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

Best of luck to you...my life has thrown me a curve too. I've gotten thru "**** month"... now I'm moving on to find a job and life where I can keep my dogs, even though it looked bleak at 1st. Don't give up.


----------

